# Weird Jackson V



## Murder Soul (Jun 29, 2007)

Jackson® Guitars and Basses

Looks pretty badass.


----------



## SeanC (Jun 29, 2007)

Kinda cool. I'm not crazy about it. And is it just me or does that guy make the guitar look tiny


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it's almost the reverse of a double rhoades, like, the two shorter fins

it looked really small at download and Phil isn't a huge guy


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 29, 2007)

Isn't that part of the custom shop's "xtreme" series, with those body cutouts? That body sculpting is based on an '80s model called the "King Kelly", which was a larger-sized Kelly that had those weird cutouts on the body sides.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 29, 2007)

looks kinda like another razorback V Clone IMO.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 29, 2007)

having a v that small just seems a bit sacrelig.


----------



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

It's not the Xtreme series, and it's not a King guitar.

It's a CS that is simply a King-V with notches cut into it. I read about it somewhere. I dig it!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2007)

That's his custom job, it's just a regular size KV afaik, I think it has black bevels though.


----------



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

Not completely though, as the neck's fretboard protrudes into the body much deeper, a la RR's original Jackson V.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's a 24 fret. That's why.


----------



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

Here it is:







It's called the Demmelition King V, and may be a production sig guitar...


I'd buy one.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Jackson® Guitars and Basses



That guy looks like he's just been shot.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it looks alright. Sharp looking guitar.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jun 29, 2007)

Regor said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he designed that guitar?

I think it's pretty sweet.


And what is this "xtreme" series?


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2007)

I like it, a lot. It's kinda gotta double-V look to it.


----------



## god9 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn that guy is huge, 

pretty sweet looking guitar too.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 30, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Kinda cool. I'm not crazy about it. And is it just me or does that guy make the guitar look tiny



Dude, this is exactly what I'm talking about with a lot of guitars, including this one. It seems like bodies are getting smaller? That is really funky considering humans are getting larger. It looks (imo) absolutely ridiculous. 

Bigger bodies and headstocks, please!  

Don't get me wrong, it's a cool guitar. 

And by the way, how about a *quality* 7 V with a trem and EMGs. Is that such a crazy request?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 30, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> And what is this "xtreme" series?



Perhaps my info is a little off, but it's a recent batch of custom shop Jacksons that had similar body "notches", which are all inspired by the design of the original Jackson King Kelly in the '80s (note, I know that this V is not a full Double Rhoads body--the King Kelly was a different beast altogether, which I referred to only because of the body sculpting).


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2007)

Something about that just screams rip-off to me in some way...?

EDIT: Similar maybe, but totally influenced by, in a very "rip-offy" way.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Perhaps my info is a little off, but it's a recent batch of custom shop Jacksons that had similar body "notches", which are all inspired by the design of the original Jackson King Kelly in the '80s (note, I know that this V is not a full Double Rhoads body--the King Kelly was a different beast altogether, which I referred to only because of the body sculpting).


well those things all had the cut in the middle where the wings come together which looks absolutely retarded imo, this looks much better.


----------



## blackout (Jul 3, 2007)

i hope that does go into production, i'd kill for it. I've been wanting a red V with black bevels for ages. Might still go with my original idea of painting a DV8 or a V500 though...nicer looking guitar imo


----------



## T_money419 (Jul 3, 2007)

If that goes into production I'm getting one


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 3, 2007)

Bleh! Looks too small. Getting into Steinberger Territoty.


----------



## Battousai (Jul 3, 2007)

i dont really see anything that wierd inthis guitar considering the total nutjob customs ive seen here ( note im not saying theyre not coo.. but wierd).. its just cut out a bit more no biggie.. looks cool but a bit too small looking or maybe hes just a huge person i dunno..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2007)

Battousai said:


> i dont really see anything that wierd inthis guitar considering the total nutjob customs ive seen here ( note im not saying theyre not coo.. but wierd).. its just cut out a bit more no biggie.. looks cool but a bit too small looking or maybe hes just a huge person i dunno..


No, the real KV looks small, the double-rhoads looks kinda big, one in-between would look the best...


----------



## Naren (Jul 3, 2007)

That actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 4, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> Bleh! Looks too small. Getting into Steinberger Territoty.


As long as it isn't a tree stump.....


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 4, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


>



Would probably come in handy if you ever happened to be stuck in a canoe without a suitable manually-operated propulsion device.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 4, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> Would probably come in handy if you ever happened to be stuck in a canoe without a suitable manually-operated propulsion device.



Or if the military needs something more portable to carry their aircraft on.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 5, 2007)

I like it, it looks sharp, but in my body it will looks tiny


----------



## noodles (Jul 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> No, the real KV looks small, the double-rhoads looks kinda big, one in-between would look the best...



What he said. The original King V was based on the long horn of the Rhoads body shape, which is why it is called the Double Rhoads:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are some Fine Vs in that picture


----------



## noodles (Jul 5, 2007)

The guys over at JCF have tons of nice shit. The one in the middle was the "Big Red" limited run. They're replicas of Robin "King" Crosby's original King V. The other two are the now standard KV body, but early (mid 80's) examples with only 22 frets. IIRC Dave Mustaine requested the first 24 fret KV, and it became a standard feature when the production models came out in the 90s.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Those guys are always talking about how the ESP forum is just a bunch of kids, well JCF is just a bunch of middle-aged guys  it's kinda funny.


----------



## noodles (Jul 5, 2007)

A bunch of middle aged guys who bitch about the current music scene, worship Warren DiMartini, and hoard strathead Charvels for taking pictures in front of their pools and sports cars. Get it right.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

noodles said:


> A bunch of middle aged guys who bitch about the current music scene, worship Warren DiMartini, and hoard strathead Charvels for taking pictures in front of their pools and sports cars. Get it right.


they do have nice guitars though 

the one guy has a reverse rhoads with 3 single coils, that's a pretty cool looking axe


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> A bunch of middle aged guys who bitch about the current music scene, worship Warren DiMartini, and hoard strathead Charvels for taking pictures in front of their pools and sports cars. Get it right.



 Still pretty funny. Why did they cut down the length of the king V?


----------

